# Obama changes the name of Mt. McKinley.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

On a whim and because of climate change Mr. Barry will change the name of Mt. McKinley. Back to Denali. Denali is a good name though. I'll think he's going to get kicked out of Alaska if he keeps talking climate change.

Obama to rename Mt. McKinley to 'Denali' during Alaska trip that focuses on climate change | Fox News


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What a Marxist basturd


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

urinal cake said:


> what a marxist basturd


Mega closet muzslime, BASTARD!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> What a Marxist basturd





SOCOM42 said:


> Mega closet muzslime, BASTARD!


All of the above + Evil Socialist Douchebag!

PS I don't care what the name of the mountain is but I do wonder who or what is the motivating factor in the name change?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> All of the above + Evil Socialist [email protected] Sucking Douchebag!
> 
> PS I don't care what the name of the mountain is but I do wonder who or what is the motivating factor in the name change?


The state of Alaska's governor Bill Walker requested the change, Alaska has long sought to change the name to the native Alaskan name for the mountain to reflect Alaskan heritage and pride instead of being named after a dead Ohio politician.

The state's officers, including Sarah Palin when she was governor, had asked for the change (as requested by the legislature) since 1975.

To date, 5 Republican and 3 Democrat governors have requested the change, as did Walker (who is technically an independent but he's always run before now as a Republican).

In case you were wondering.

Pretty much everybody in the extreme outdoors community (climbers, hikers, outfitters, etc.) have called it Denali pretty much exclusively for decades.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The state of Alaska's governor Bill Walker requested the change, Alaska has long sought to change the name to the native Alaskan name for the mountain to reflect Alaskan heritage and pride instead of being named after a dead Ohio politician.
> 
> The state's officers, including Sarah Palin when she was governor, had asked for the change (as requested by the legislature) since 1975.
> 
> ...


Well then why wasn't it changed?
Why does this plick get to come along and rename anything?
"The People" should change it not the Dicktator!
And yes Slippy, there's alway a reason with this azzwhole, just wait for it....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Denali beats the crap out of Mount McKinley...The only thing that PREZ did is sit around the office getting "SLOPPY YAWNS"


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Denali, "The high one" is what everyone there refers to it as. I have called it that since I visited my uncle there. The native Alaskans have rallied for the name change for years. I'm fine with it.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Where is my white out I am going to have to update all my maps and books for school.


----------



## Wookie06 (Aug 31, 2015)

So in order to bring attention to climate change he's naming the mountain after an SUV?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama will stop at nothing to destroy America Wait till we find out years from now how he has sold u out to the Muslims


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wookie06 said:


> So in order to bring attention to climate change he's naming the mountain after an SUV?


I heard GMC is changing the name of the Denali to the "Chester A. Arthur"


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You guys are funny.

Government Motors....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> You guys are funny.
> 
> Government Motors....


Nope. We bought ours before the Obamination became president.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I need a new vehicle because my old Chevy S10 is not going to hold up. Looking at jeeps online. Found one at the lot around the corner 1 mile from home.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

to be honest I have only known it as Denali, had several friends who grew up in Alaska and that's all they ever called it. So to me its not a renaming but a recognition of the name that its been called for a very long period of time by the locals and native peoples. And to be honest its something that should have happened a long time ago.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

James m said:


> I need a new vehicle because my old Chevy S10 is not going to hold up. Looking at jeeps online. Found one at the lot around the corner 1 mile from home.


nooooooooooooooo bevis don't by a Chrysler piece of shat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> PS I don't care what the name of the mountain is but I do wonder who or what is the motivating factor in the name change?


Pandering, that's all it is.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I was surprised to hear this, as I thought the name change happened years ago. I haven't heard it called McKinley for a long time. Denali National Park has been the official name for a while, right?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At least he didn't rename it after his wife or in honor of some other libtard.

There is only one car manufacture IMHO. You know the one that didn't need a bailout cause they make quality cars that people actually want. Yes it's FORD.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PCH5150 said:


> I heard GMC is changing the name of the Denali to the "Chester A. Arthur"


When prototyping it we called it "The Denial", GM denied it was a gas hog with a big motor and outdated body and trans that went nowhere fast.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Why not change it?.Ohio (McKinley's birthplace)has nothing on Alaska!.too bad Ohio!,go shuck some corn. Denali is what it was called before that.we called "Mt.Rainier" Tahoma when we lived there too.who would want Yosemite's name changed to Teddy Roosevelt?.

So whats the big deal?.Alaskans have wanted the name changed for years.I don't care to comment on Oblama,as we know he sucks anyway.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Well then why wasn't it changed?
> Why does this plick get to come along and rename anything?
> "The People" should change it not the Dicktator!


Because it's on FEDERAL land, it's a National Park. The state doesn't own it and can't change the name.

The people DID change the name, everybody there called it Denali already, it was only the maps and the feds that called it McKinley.

As for why Ford, Carter, Reagan, Bush 1, Clinton and Bush 2 didn't change it, well you would have to ask them, I have no idea.

McKinley was a bad and stupid name, and now it has a good historically relevant and socially wanted name. I honestly don't see why people are bitching about this.

You may hate Obama, I get that, but you gotta remember that a stopped clock is still right twice a day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I know its way too late, the toothpaste is out of the tube so to speak, but I'm guessing The Constitution does not grant the Federal Government any land outside of Washington DC?

So in Slippy's perfect world, there would be NO FEDERALLY OWNED LAND! 

Let it be written, Let it be done.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The fact is that the federal government exists at the pleasure of the people and thus has no powers or rights not provided by the people.
The federal government was not granted the power to own land, "national parks" are held in trust for future generations they are not owned by the government.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I know its way too late, the toothpaste is out of the tube so to speak, but I'm guessing The Constitution does not grant the Federal Government any land outside of Washington DC?
> 
> So in Slippy's perfect world, there would be NO FEDERALLY OWNED LAND!
> 
> Let it be written, Let it be done.


In Salty's perfect world, there would be no governments at all. None.

But that's not going to happen.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Wookie06 said:


> So in order to bring attention to climate change he's naming the mountain after an SUV?


Yes, do you see a problem with this?

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Chipper said:


> There is only one car manufacture IMHO. You know the one that didn't need a bailout cause they make quality cars that people actually want. Yes it's FORD.


Oh that was rude, I have a 04 6.0 F350 after a 03 F350 died at 600 miles, it still is a piece of crap.

But I wouldn't buy a Cheby or a Dog.

*Rancher*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No big deal to me really sence the Alaskens have been calling it Daneli for years. I am just glad he didn't name the thing Mt. Oblunder.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My Ford left me in the middle of the road. It didn't even bother being Found On Roadside Dead.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

James m said:


> My Ford left me in the middle of the road. It didn't even bother being Found On Roadside Dead.


Not keeping the gas tank full can do that to you.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey it was the transmission.
$80 a day gas for that pig.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

James m said:


> Hey it was the transmission.
> $80 a day gas for that pig.


My Ford passes everything except gas stations.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That's funny, I fill my 15 gallon tank about once a month unless I'm on vacation. (average 21 mpg and have gotten up to 27 mpg on the highway with a V8 and auto transmission)
I don't generally have problems with transmissions - I used to build performance transmissions for a living. I put about $50 into building the transmissions for my two vehicles and they will last for at least 20 years on the road - even when I abuse them.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> nooooooooooooooo bevis don't by a Chrysler piece of shat!!!!!!!!!!!


Chrysler hell...Try FIAT!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Totally and completely beside the point, but a quick story.

The wife and I were driving along on an interstate in rural Michigan a couple weeks ago and all of the sudden there was this GIGANTIC explosion of smoke in the lane next to us, about 150 feet forward. I was passing the guy, and there was somebody right on my tail who was going to pass me the minute I changed lanes so there was no slowing down.

I did what NASCAR drivers do, just steered through the smoke and hope for the best... as we came out the other side we saw a brand spanking new silver Toyota Avalon (the dealer's stickers were still in the windows and it had new car "drive away" plates on it... slowing down and working it's way over to the break-down lane... either the motor or the tranny went up in smoke (literally) and you could see the guy behind the wheel was PISSED!!! I don't blame him.

ENTIRELY beside the point, I know, I just thought of it and decided to share.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So what?
Everyone calls it Denali, no one calls it McKinley---


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone want to take bets on the Over/Under in years before Mt Rushmore adds another face? HMMMMM?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tango said:


> So what?
> Everyone calls it Denali, no one calls it McKinley---


So if everyone called you Bubba instead of Tango should you change your name? :encouragement:

(just kidding with you Bubba!)


----------

